# too little too late



## gftb

How would you say "too little too late" in French. Is it simply "trop peu trop tard" or is there a better phrase?
As in, he gave me what I wanted, but it was too little, too late.

Merci d'avance


----------



## vanagreg

Hi,

maybe "pas grand chose et un peu tardif" could fit?


----------



## fabfab

Any other ideas?


----------



## hbd78

mais c'était trop insignifiant, trop tard.


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Voilà ce que j'ai trouvé:
_This term originated in the military, where it was applied to reinforcements that were insufficient and arrived too late to be of __help_.

Ca peut être l'idée d'arriver après la bataille. 

Mais comment comprendre la nuance entre "too late" et "too little too late". 
On comprend l'idée qu'en plus d'arriver en retard, les efforts (ou quoi que ce soit d'autre) étaient insuffisant, mais comment rendre l'idée en français, en une seule expresssion?


----------



## Micia93

pourquoi ne pas reprendre l'idée de gftb en 2008 : "c'était trop peu et trop tard"?


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Micia93 said:


> pourquoi ne pas reprendre l'idée de gftb en 2008 : "c'était trop peu et trop tard"?



Le problème, c'est qu'on ne dit jamais ça en français. 
Je ne l'ai jamais dit, et jamais entendu dire. Et dit comme ça, dans une conversation courante, je ne le comprendrais probablement pas. Alors qu'en anglais, ça semble une expression tout çà fait usuelle. 

Il faudrait trouver l'idée la plus proche dans notre langue, pour exprimer la même idée.


----------



## florence a

Maigre satisfaction?


----------



## Nicomon

hirondelled'hiver said:


> Le problème, c'est qu'on ne dit jamais ça en français.


 Salut hirondelle 

C'est vrai que « trop peu, trop tard » ressemble étrangement à un calque, mais perso... je l'ai souvent entendu. 
L'expression est même dans le dico de WR (un peu avant la liste des fils de discussion).

On le dit parfois (du moins en anglais) à quelqu'un qui offre de maigres excuses, à retardement, pour une faute qu'on n'a pas envie de lui pardonner.
Regarde ici. Que dirais-tu dans ce contexte?


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Nicomon said:


> On le dit parfois (du moins en anglais) à quelqu'un qui offre de maigres excuses, à retardement, pour une faute qu'on n'a pas envie de lui pardonner.
> Regarde ici. Que dirais-tu dans ce contexte?



Oui, j'ai effectivement trouvé des exemples dans la presse française, sur google
http://www.ledauphine.com/politique/2011/12/03/crise-trop-peu-trop-tard-dit-jacques-delors
http://www.liberation.fr/politiques/0601673-media

... mais perso, dans la vraie vie, je ne l'ai jamais entendu...  

Mais je suppose que dans un titre, ou une formule laconique, on doit pouvoir l'employer, puisque les journaux le font.
Alors ça dépend du contexte. Et de ce qui est "trop peu".....
Dans le cadre de mesures économiques, ça se comprend. 
Mais dans l'exemple de REVERSO (les excuses), personnellement, je trouverais autre chose, même si c'est plus long. 
_c'est trop tard. Puis tu te foules pas trop non plus.

_Un truc comme ça. 

En fait, ça dépend du contexte. Je dirais qu'à l'écrit et dans la presse, ça passe bien. A l'oral, je suis toujours sceptique.


----------



## Itisi

Je ne vois pas ça comme un calque, mais simplement comme une traduction exacte.  Je ne vois pas comment on pourrait faire mieux... Sauf en ajoutant le 'et' !


----------



## Micia93

justement! j'ai ajouté le "et"! 

_pourquoi ne pas reprendre l'idée de gftb en 2008 : "c'était trop peu et trop tard"? _​


----------



## franc 91

c'était (nettement) insuffisant/il n'y en avait pas assez et de toutes façons je l'ai eu trop tard (je ne pouvais rien en faire - je n'en avais plus l'utilité) - it's a bit longer, but that's what I hear people say in this situation.


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Reprise de la discussion. Les solutions ci-dessous ne me satisfaisant pas... 

En essayant le mode ironique: _pour la cavalerie, tu repasseras!_
ou:_ 
La dose homéopathie, c'est pas la panacée._


----------



## catheng06

petitement et tardivement ?

(selon le contexte..... of course)

ou
minime et tardif

(même si j'ai bien conscience qu'on perd le too....à moins d'ajouter trop devant )


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Merci catheng06, ça me plaît déjà mieux!
Peut-être: _à petits pas et à petite dose_... pour garder l'allitération?


----------



## Nicomon

Désolée du manque d'enthousiasme mais...

Comme je suis allergique aux adverbes en « ment », je vois pas trop en quoi « _petitement et tardivement_ » est mieux que _« trop peu, trop tard ». _
Et je ne m'imagine pas dire « _minime et tardif _», alors que je dirais _« trop peu (et) trop tard » _sans problème, comme je l'ai écrit en 2012.

J'avoue ne pas comprendre  : _pour la cavalerie, tu repasseras_!

_À petit pas et à petite dose_ est joli, mais c'est comme dire_ « à pas de tortue et au compte gouttes » _(j'invente)   
Il me semble que le sens n'est pas le même.   Ça ressemble plus à _slowly and in small doses.   _
Le sens usuel de l'expression, c'est : 





> Inadequate as a remedy and not in time to be effective.  source 1
> Not enough of something that should have been provided earlier.  source 2



Quel est le nouveau contexte qui t'y a fait penser?   Qu'est-ce qui est  "_too little, too late_" ? Il est question d'information, d'excuses, ou d'autre chose ?


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Le contexte est celui d'un "héros" à qui on demande de jouer les arbitres entre deux méchants (pour déterminer qui est le plus méchant). L'arbitre est attaché. A la dernière épreuve, un des méchants secoue le héros et dit:
- _wait, who wins!_
Le héros finit par se libérer en disant:
-_ I do. Because the clock run's out ... for both of you!_
Le 2ème méchant ajoute:
_- No, the clock run's out for London. Because it's almost noon. Too little, too late. _

Contexte supplémentaire: le héros essaie de détourner l'attention des méchants pour qu'ils ne fassent pas exploser une bombe dans Big ben (c'est un dessin animé, je vous rassure!). Laquelle bombe doit exploser quand les aiguilles arriveront sur midi. 

En fait, l'arbitre n'a rien fait de vraiment "too little, too late", c'est plus une formule pour dire qu'elle arrive trop tard je suppose. D'où l'idée de la cavalerie. En pensant à "cavalerie", je pensais à "grands moyens" et j'essayais d'exprimer l'idée que si le héros comptait arriver à temps avec de gros moyens (cavalerie), c'était raté.
Il me semble que dans les westerns, la cavalerie arrive toujours au dernier moment (donc souvent trop tard).
Peut-être un peu tiré par les cheveux... mais il me semblait que ça se comprenait.

sinon on oublie le "too little" et on se concentre sur le "trop tard", et basta!


----------



## archijacq

On arrive après la bataille ?
Après l'heure, c'est plus l'heure ?


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Oui Archijacq je crois que tu as raison: on est bien obligé de laisser tomber une des deux idées, sinon ça alourdit. 
J'aime "_après l'heure, c'est plus l'heure_". 

Cette idée d'intensité mêlée à une idée de temps, en français, ça ne marche pas ou alors en faisant une phrase très très longue...


----------



## Nicomon

Je vote aussi pour  :   _Après l'heure, c'est plus l'heure.
_
Surtout parce qu'à mon avis - il suffit de lire les définitions - l'expression est employée à mauvais escient dans ton contexte.

Mais je continue de ne pas penser comme toi, pour ce qui est de l'équivalent français de l'expression.   
Je dis réellement « _trop peu, trop tard_ » sans longue périphrase, quand le contexte le permet.


----------



## c_zenii

"C'était trop tard et pas assez/loin du compte"



Nicomon said:


> Je dis réellement « _trop peu, trop tard_ » sans longue périphrase, quand le contexte le permet.


Ça ne me choque pas mais je l'ai jamais dit (je pense)


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Oui bonne idée, _trop loin du compte, _ou encore _sous-estimer_ (là il faudrait ajouter un nom: _moyens sous-estimé, renforts sous-estimés_), etc... mais souvent la jonction des deux idées alourdit le sens... je trouve.
On peut aussi tenter un:_ trop juste_! (double sens)

Et c'est vrai, en France je n'ai jamais entendu personne dire "trop peu, trop tard" (qu'on me dise si je me trompe), on ne comprendrait pas je crois... c'est une question de culture, comme souvent .


----------



## snarkhunter

Le "trop peu, trop tard" me semble convenir.
S'il s'agit de conserver une allitération et la structure de la formulation d'origine, je proposerais bien "Pas assez... (et) pas à temps". Mais c'est vrai qu'on ne s'éloigne pas trop.


----------



## Nicomon

snarkhunter

À défaut de « _trop peu (et) trop tard_ »  - pour ceux qui y sont allergiques - j'aime bien  « _Pas assez (et) pas à temps_ ».

Mais dans le contexte précis d'hirondelle, je continue d'aimer la solution d'archijacq : « _Après l'heure, c'est plus l'heure _».


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Je reprends cette discussion et confirme que "après l'heure, c'est plus l'heure" marche bien, même das d'autres contextes! 
Alors


----------



## Henri_Hudson

Pourquoi réinventer l'eau chaude ET faire un calque de traduction ? Il y a effectivement deux tournures existantes en français pour véhiculer la même idée :
dans un registre de langue normal  (et cette formule semble avoir une étymologie commune avec l'expression anglaise) :
"arriver après la bataille"
pour un registre de langue familier vu l'élision du "ne" :
"après l'heure, c'est plus l'heure".
Je pense même qu'elles pourraient être inscrites dans le dico EN FR WR, à la page "late", par exemple...


----------



## Nicomon

@ Henri_Hudson

À mon avis ces expressions, déjà dites, traduisent bien "too late" mais ne rendent pas l'idée de "too little".
Par ailleurs, elles ont d'autres équivalents en anglais.  

_Arriver après la bataille = to miss the action / to come a day after the fair / to be late to the party..._

J'ai écrit en octobre 2016 que j'aimais bien _après l'heure, c'est plus l'heure_ pour le contexte précis d'hirondelle, mais à l'inverse (souvent précédé de : _avant l'heure, c'est pas l'heure)_ c'est aussi : _there's no time but the right time / there's a right time for everything._


> avant l'heure, c'est pas l'heure, après l'heure c'est plus l'heure = there's a right time for every thing.


----------



## Chimel

Henri_Hudson said:


> Pourquoi réinventer l'eau chaude ET faire un calque de traduction ?


Comme le disait Itisi (en 2012!) au message #11, _trop peu (et) trop tard _n'est pas un calque mais une traduction exacte. Tout au plus peut-on considérer que la formule est effectivement moins courante en français, mais  c'est une simple question de fréquence, qui n'empêche pas qu'elle soit correcte en soi.

Je m'oppose à cette tendance consistant à vouloir à tout prix varier la formulation, au risque de perdre l'idée, pour ne pas faire une simple traduction littérale par crainte que ce soit un "calque".


----------



## Nicomon

Chimel.    Je suis d'accord partout.


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Alors dans ce cas-là, il faudrait peut-être dire: _c'est insuffisant, et un peu trop tard._
Ou si on veut être plus incisif: _insuffisant, et trop tard. _

"trop peu" tout seul, je trouve ça trop vague. Ou alors il manque un verbe. Mais c'est personnel.
Car c'est pas juste qu'on ne le dit pas en français, c'est aussi qu'on ne le comprend pas immédiatement. Moi si on me dit ça, je vais penser que la personne en face n'est pas francophone. 

Car trop peu quoi? trop peu d'effort, trop peu de compassion, trop peu d'intérêt?
A moins d'avoir dit juste avant ce qu'il manquait, pour moi la phrase reste bancale.


----------



## Itisi

hirondelled'hiver said:


> Car trop peu quoi?


L'original n'en dit pas plus...


----------



## Kajeetah

Est-ce que "le mal est fait" pourrait convenir? (selon le contexte, bien sûr. Par exemple en réponse à quelqu'un qui présente des excuses)


----------



## trans-latour

1) C'est insuffisant. Et, de toute façon, c'est trop tard.

2) Vous apportez beaucoup trop tard une réponse qui, de toute façon, aurait été insuffisante.

A rapprocher de la célèbre phrase:"Aristote apporte des réponses que nous ne comprenons pas à des questions que, de toute façon, nous ne nous posons plus" (Pierre Aubenque).


----------



## rrose17

To me, this expression is mostly used when someone has done something bad, wrong, inexcusable, to you and then tries to make up for it by doing something else. Rather than apologizing, correcting their mistake immediately they come back much later trying to make amends. At that point pretty much nothing will suffice and you might say "Too little, too late." I like the expression "après l'heure, c'est plus l'heure" but I don't think it would work here. I think trans' #1 comes close.


----------



## VincentVassiliev

gftb said:


> How would you say "too little too late" in French. Is it simply "trop peu trop tard" or is there a better phrase?
> As in, he gave me what I wanted, but it was too little, too late.
> 
> Merci d'avance


«Il m'a donné ce que je voulais, mais ce n'était pas assez, et puis de toute façon c'était trop tard.»


----------

